# Chicken of the Woods (mushrooms)



## Constance (Aug 18, 2008)

This weekend my husband went to a BBQ competition, and yesterday morning, the sponsers fried up bluegill and chicken of the woods mushrooms. He said they used a store-bought fish breading (Andy's) mixed with an equal amount of canned parmasan cheese on both the fish and the mushrooms, then sprinkled with kosher salt after they came out of the deep fryer. He said they were delicious!
I just wondered if any of you all have ever tried chicken of the woods shrooms, or hen of the woods, which is a separate species.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

I've only tried Hen of the Woods and that was in a Wild Mushroom Bread Pudding.  I never tasted them separately to know what they alone tasted like.  

I want to be on your husband's BBQ Team


----------



## Constance (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sure they'd be glad to have ya!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 18, 2008)

never heard of it .  sounds interesting.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 18, 2008)

I love hen of the woods, aka maitake mushrooms. I like to use them on their own, meaning I don't combine them with other mushrooms, so their flavor can stand out.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2008)

I've used Maitake mushrooms before, but didn't find them especially distinctive taste-wise.  Found them very similar to Oyster mushrooms, another one that I find somewhat bland in flavor.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2008)

Look what Kim found in the woods here last week! He soaked them overnight in salt water and froze them in plastic bags for eating later.


----------



## QSis (Sep 7, 2008)

I found this one a few years ago. I love dried mushrooms, so I sliced this and dried the slices. I rehydrated a handful, to see what they would be like, and they were very tough and chewy, without flavor. So I tossed the rest. Maybe mine was too old.

Next time, I will come here for ideas on what to do with them. 

Ironchef, how to you prepare them?

Lee


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2008)

They do get tough when they're older. These had just popped up. 

My friend who introduced me to these uses them in soups, stews, spaghetti sauce...anywhere you'd use button mushrooms. The younger, tender ones are good battered and fried...the older ones require more cooking.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 8, 2008)

QSis said:


> Ironchef, how to you prepare them?



1. Super hot pan, oil is smoking. Add sliced mushrooms, continue to cook on high so that they caramelize. Don't toss them too much or else they won't get that nice color.

2. Once the mushrooms get a nice color and are tender, make a well in the center of the pan. Turn the heat down to medium high, add butter, minced shallots and garlic, and fresh thyme into the well, and cook until just barely turning brown, and toss together with the mushrooms. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------

